# Oceanside, NY - Spare Parts for Sale



## edonato (Feb 7, 2020)

I have spare stuff for an Air Flo/ Highway 8' bed sander
1 Control Box and wiring
2 Spinners
Assorted Bearings
Conveyor Belt
Spinner Shaft with Sprocket

Don't know what its worth so Best offer .

If interested contact me at 516-946-4815


----------

